# Sorest body part?



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

My ass by far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Where to begin... :laugh:

at this moment: knee twisted in a bad wipe-out, it's "clicking"; hip bruise; ass; back.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

my quads burn after riding hard all day. thats where I get sore in a non injury kinda way


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

My right knee becuase i hurt it way too mnay times(not snowboarding).


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

my knee also twisted from a bad wipeout yesterday. my shin is sore as hell and has a nice big gash on it from misjudging a rail yesterday too. i pulled an ass/hip muscle somehow while doing tail blocks off a 1/4 pipe, and it's on the opposite leg as my injured shin so i dunno which side to limp on since the pain is about equal on both sides. shoulder hurts from having my nose plant into the snow as i landed, sending me straight into the ground shoulder-first with my head following shortly after.

as far as what usually hurts when i ride, it's usually my tailbone. i'm decent enough to not fall very often anymore (usually only when trying out new tricks, but i do still catch my edge on occassion), but i tend to fall on my ass more often than not if i don't stick a landing or if i don't commit to a trick and panic wipe halfway through it.

this is my first season as well. gone 16 times so far and hopefully much more to come, granting the injuries heal quickly to allow for my current 2-times-per-week trend.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My quads are the only thing that ever end up sore. Also, my tibialis anterior, which is a lot harder to massage.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

shoulder blades i hates the handsplants


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I usually only get sore at the beginning of the season. When I am sore it's usually just my quads.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

shoulder blades and after a trip, like a few days riding in a row everything hurts lol. mainly my abs, and legs are never really sore unless im riding my centered stance through some thick pow. my feet also start to like crack from being sweaty for 5 days straight..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Neck if I have a bad fall that day. Otherwise, it's normally the glutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Quads are usually sore from exhaustion. Then my back always hurts because it always hurts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

My wrists, sprained it two sessions in a row.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

quads are always burning hardcore, and sometimes calves If I've been doing a lot of stopping on my toe edge


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

MaPolley07 said:


> quads are always burning hardcore, and sometimes calves If I've been doing a lot of stopping on my toe edge


Yeah, I expected my quads and calves to be pretty sore, but I used to run a lot, sprints and distance. Guess it helps, because my legs don't really feel too bad. Muscle-wise, just my forearms, really. Strange; but like I said, I think it's because I sit down to strap in. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

quads and abs...and sometimes my pride...and my wallet from the bar after a hard day of riding.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Usually my quads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Assbone, right wrist, and right ankle at the moment. I was pretty sure that I'm in worse shape than I was last season, but I haven't really been getting sore muscles this year.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I gotta say the Quads, and the core. My foot gets sore pretty often because of a previous breakage.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds like everyone here needs some endurance activity in the pre-season. My quads are usually fine but my left knee always gives me some trouble on the drive home after a hard day on the mtn(torn mcl years back). I used to get the sore butt, but the terrain park isn't open on my hill yet so I haven't had to bail a lot in the air. lol. I always find a way to gash my shins on a box or a rail too so I'm sure I'll get that going on soon.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I suppose my quads are sore as they would be after any exercise, but most of my actual pain is in my knees and feet. I still haven't been able to get rid of all that pain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Quads and occasionally abdominals.


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

im sore in my neck, its so damn stiff. my left leg is sore from hitting so many kickers on my new board. i ride goofy. i stepped up my game on getting big air out of kickers and now its hard to get out of the car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

It depends on the sort of riding im doing but early on when I was beginning my wrists and arms. Now its my quads etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

lcstriker07 said:


> Sounds like everyone here needs some endurance activity in the pre-season.


QFT. Snowboarding is pretty easy on the quads after a few thousand miles on the bike during summer.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

quads and occasionally obliques.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

lcstriker07 said:


> Sounds like everyone here needs some endurance activity in the pre-season.


 That is probably the only reason i don't mind pushing carts for a living. only my left calf and left knee were i tore my MCL a long time ago skating.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> QFT. Snowboarding is pretty easy on the quads after a few thousand miles on the bike during summer.


Depends on the activity. I play a lot of basketball year round and do a lot of lifting, and I still get quad soreness. Obviously weight training has no endurance benefits, but snowboarding utilizes your body's muscles in a fairly unique way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm only sore when I forget to stretch before riding. Silly as it sounds you can definitley tell that it helped at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I never did any pre season training but I see the benifit of it now.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

My lower back, which has been bothering me for weeks,stiff as I type this.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

hahah as of right now my hip landed on my side i was the kid everyone was laughin at


----------



## Type.O (Jan 15, 2009)

Did a day of snowboarding yesterday and my quads were burninggg. My shoulder is also pretty sore today.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

my knee's by far..i need to work on loosening up more...


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine is my triceps the only thing I can think of is strapping in and unstrapping about 100 times a day:dunno: I strap in standing up .I wonder if that makes a differance?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

went out yesterday for about 8hrs. started to hit some small jumps and rails for the very first time and needless to say took a few good spills. my neck hurts most followed by sore abs. I think I have whiplash!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

i don't usually get much pain from riding, and i'm not really in that great of shape. i do usually just get an overall exhaustion, but not really any specific muscles. on occasion my right knee hurts, but it will start hurting just from it being really cold outside, so it's hardly even snowboard related.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I have some neck(reduced disc space) and lumbar(old vertebrae fracture) issues in my spine so I usually get a little stiff. Sometimes a pinch in the lumbar. Even if i didn't board the weight training and even a restless nights sleep can make me stiff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> My quads are the only thing that ever end up sore. Also, my tibialis anterior, which is a lot harder to massage.


Same here... I was wondering if I my stance was off a bit compared to last year. This is my second year snowboarding (only get one week per year), and I didn't recall my tibialis anterior being as sore... My calves are tight, but not very sore. Luckily I've only ended up on my butt once this year..so not too sore.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

right now:


Sprained Left ACL & MCL from crash at Crystal Mountain that I won't rest

Sore back and ass from crashing hard trying to not hit that POS 9 year old kid who cut right into the landing zone. I would have killed him. 

Ice burn on the left elbow from a switch 180 that didn't go well

Left thumb still kills from jamming it at Whistler on a missed grab

I need to stay away from the park...but I can't


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I just started snowboarding this season and my sorest body part is my knees. Every time I ride I come home with black and blue knees. I don't really think I fall on my knees that much. If anything it's my butt. When I am riding my calves and thighs sometime burn but that usually only happens when I am riding, so I just stop and take a break real quick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Twix said:


> quads and abs...and sometimes my pride...and my wallet from the bar after a hard day of riding.


haha, oh that damned bar... Ever notice that the mountains have bars, but you have to go OFF the mountain for a bottle of aspirin? lol. But yeah, aside from my wallet I'd have to stick with what everyone else has said non-injury: quads from busting my ass all day because I can't seem to be happy with sticking to the lvl I've mastered: tailbone/ knees/ shoulder in that order


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Back, neck, and groin for some reason...


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

im usually sore in the flexor digitorum superficialis, gluteus medius, trapezius, and gracilis.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

my neck is killing me! It hurts to turn my head 

The muscles on the side of the neck are the ones causing pain - not the spinal cord.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

back, thighs, and hip, also shoulders cause i tend to try to fall on them


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

my legs are pretty sore today. i got out for the first time yesterday and realized how out of shape i am. by the end of the day i was having trouble just standing up because my legs were so tired.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

After last night, my back, left hip and right forarm


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> im usually sore in the flexor digitorum superficialis, gluteus medius, trapezius, and gracilis.



sore finger listed...LMAO !


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

my ass is numb a lot from sitting or waiting for my friends to learn.
it sucks


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Mainly my quads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> my neck is killing me! It hurts to turn my head
> 
> The muscles on the side of the neck are the ones causing pain - not the spinal cord.


/\ That and my looower back. Got my hubby to massage it a bit yesterday but there's this knot the size of a grapefruit down there that makes me squeal if even the tiniest bit of pressure is applied. 

Hit a jump yesterday and because I don't know what the heck I'm doing up there, somehow I landed FLAT on my back, knocked the air out of me, Big Time! I'm not really sure how I did it, but managed to crawl outta the way, get in the fetal position, and remain that way for a good two minutes until the tingling sensation was gone. OUCH


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

my arms! it felt like i did 1000 push-ups. stupid falls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

the only thing that hurt me was my ankle from a hard fall. other than that, im fine my legs and calfs are pretty strong.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its really wierd that the only thing that ever hurts anymore really is my Knee joints. I may need to look at getting a brace or something to wear, it doesnt happen until like hour 5 though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

my right knee did hurt me on my first night of practice because the guy that help me do my settings had my Toe almost pointing straight downhill........that hurteded ( its a word )


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I am soooo jealous of all of you who can ride w/out being incapacitated the following day. I am in a world of pain right now, finding out about a whole new level of 'soreness' i never knew existed! I can do pretty much nothing, getting dressed is an accomplishment for me today. I'm a wuss, I know it. but this really frickin hurts!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ do you stretch really good before you embark on your day of shredding? that will help warm up those muscles, joints and tendons and set you up for success the day of and after.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

ive gone out like 15 times this season, i noticed that if i do a really good stretch session before riding i am not sore at all by the end of the day. 

aside from that, my knee usually hurts, but i did a little adjustment to my bindings and that took care of that for the most part. My arms used to be the most sore, just from doing pushups all day


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

yea that is very very vital.. i know it probably sounds as lame as wearing a helmet, but meh, you only get one body lol.


----------

